# Any Halloween Records you listen to for fun?



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that. When I was attending college, I would drive with either a Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana CD playing, plus I would listen to one of their albums most nights before I would go to sleep. One evening at school, there were very few of us remaining, so I opted to play Midnight Syndicate's _Vampyre_ album out loud, which had another student remarking how dark it was (personally, I think that the particular track that he had commented on, _Graveyard_, is beautiful). I also listen to some more mainstream groups/music (Stone Sour at this particular moment), but I tend to favor dark instrumentals.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jeff Wayne's "War of the Worlds". I bust it out on October 1st, listen to it a few times throughout the month, and put it away on November 1st.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Those are great choices!!

I have a special fondness, too, for that sound effects stuff with the rattling chains and ghost noises and such.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been listening to Halloween records year-round since I was a kid. I've always loved them. My favorite is Disney's "Thrilling, Chilling Sounds" simply because it was my first album, handed down from my uncle. I also love spooky sound effects recordings. Lately I've been listening to Nox Arcana's "Gothic, Both of Verse 13's albums, some Audio Zombie and Raison D'etre.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I guess the one I like to listen to the most is "Halloween" by Kay Lande and Wade Denning . I also like to listen to the Spoken Word recordings.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I could listen to Halloween music all year long - and I do! My favorites vary depending on my mood at the time, though...


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I still listen to the entire, original "Monster Mash" album by Bobby "Boris" Pickett. I literally wore out the first LP I had as a kid. There are some great and funny songs on it. I even have an autographed "Monster Mash" CD from when I met Bobby "Boris" Pickett years ago.

Some of the songs are a riot: 
Blood Bank Blues
Me and My Mummy
Graveyard Shift
and many more...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Every single one of them!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I listen to Old Time Radio shows ... "Lights Out", "Witch's Tale", "X Minus One" ... all year long. Perfect for commuting.


----------

